
Apple reduces certificate maximum allowed lifetime to 398 days - anttisalmela
https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT211025
======
MagerValp
Previous discussion here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22398063](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22398063)
but this is the first time we get an official statement from Apple, and not
just second hand reports.

